
Are location geeks at Where 2.0 off the path to real money? - bdfh42
http://scobleizer.com/2010/03/31/are-location-geeks-at-where-2-0-off-the-path-to-real-money/
======
FreeRadical
After reading this article I googled Plancast at work (UK) and one of the
results was a video of breastfeeding :/

